# Nest box installation -- can it be too soon?



## lastfling (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a doe that's due on Monday (31 days) and if I follow the prescribed course, I would install the nest box 3 days prior - which would be Friday.  Well for the past 3 days, when I've gone to feed the crew I always put a fistfull of hay in each ones cage for their dining pleasure.  The doe that's due has been stuffing her mouth full as if wanting to build her nest.  She's just about destroyed the urine guards, pull one corner up and out.  What I was wondering, was, is there any harm in going ahead and putting her nestbox in now - i.e. tonight.  If she wants to build, I'm more than willling to oblige.  I've got another that's due a day later, and she is not exhibiting this behavior (yet.).  Thanks


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 30, 2011)

lastfling said:
			
		

> I have a doe that's due on Monday (31 days) and if I follow the prescribed course, I would install the nest box 3 days prior - which would be Friday.  Well for the past 3 days, when I've gone to feed the crew I always put a fistfull of hay in each ones cage for their dining pleasure.  The doe that's due has been stuffing her mouth full as if wanting to build her nest.  She's just about destroyed the urine guards, pull one corner up and out.  What I was wondering, was, is there any harm in going ahead and putting her nestbox in now - i.e. tonight.  If she wants to build, I'm more than willling to oblige.  I've got another that's due a day later, and she is not exhibiting this behavior (yet.).  Thanks


Nope! By all means, give it to her! She knows when they are coming, we just estimate.


----------



## lastfling (Nov 30, 2011)

Gotcha  -- She'll have it in a few minutes... I appreciate the fast response.


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 30, 2011)

If she immediately jumps in or starts pulling fur within 5 minutes, its good news.


----------



## lastfling (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, no fur pulling, but in/out; in/out; in/out; in/out/on top/look in; in/out -- and on and on..  Got tired of watching and left.  It up to her now, I've done all I can do.


----------



## brentr (Nov 30, 2011)

Two of my does start pulling hair and nesting on day 24-25.  Once I see hair on the wire or they start carrying hay around, in goes the box.  No harm giving it early unless they start to use it for a litter box.  But with my does, I've noticed that once I give the box and they make their initial nest, they pretty much leave it untouched until the kits arrive.  I guess they are early nesters and don't want to wait until the last minute.

Every rabbit is different.  Another doe (daughter of one of the forementioned two) doesn't do a lick until the kits come.  Nothing, nothing, then BOOM! - carve out a nest, pull a flurry of hair, and drop the kits in the nest.

Learn their patterns, and they'll tell you when the nest box goes in!


----------



## DianeS (Dec 1, 2011)

LOL! They do drive us crazy, don't they? 

The only thing to watch out for is if it really IS too early, the doe might use the nestbox for a litterbox instead. Some do, some don't. If she does, then dump it out frequently so when the kits do come, they're not born on top of a pile of rabbit poo. 

Hope she kindles soon!


----------

